# Core logic are they good?



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about coming back it. Is my cable job is just not working out that well. How soon after I start work do they pay?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

IF THEY PAY..you mean


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

I like that "if they pay". So the truth it is. Depends on who you are working for. some are every 2-weeks, others are 30-45 days. This job is not for the meek. Much time is spend fighting for your money. Save all "proof" emails, emails that you can hold against them, stating how much you will make off that job. Much gets lost inside their systems and between all the different employees (carpet cubical workers) handling the same work orders.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok thanks. What company are good?


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

None. Basically all the same. They go by a pricing industry standard - you will fight it continually - and do it. Don't work for LPS. We stopped with them about a year ago. We were with them for 7 years did ALOT of work for them. In the beginning they were great and by the end there were so many i's to dot and too many t's to cross. Anything they could do to "get you". They were continually trying to steal our money. Stay away from them and their prices suck. Safeguard - haven't worked for but they have offered us their mow list, an after figuring all their 400 grass cuts: pricing, man power, fuel, repairs and off course my labor and hours of sitting in front a computer putting into in for them. We made NO MONEY. That is sad. We didn't do it. Didn't want to work that hard for nothing. Only to be left with bills for repair to the trucks due to all the miles we were putting on. I wish I could tell you there was a diamond out there but there isn't. You take your chance with all of them. Start with only taking a few work orders from them, see how they pay you on those and work up slowly-still no guarantee.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I called safeguard to see if I can get my spot back. For inspections it seems that that's the only way to make money in this industry.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

How is that possible. We met some inspectors working for LPS. They said they were paid $4.00 per house. What do inspections pay? Never done it always done preservation and reo.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Inspections from Nationals pay anywhere from $3-$10. The positive is that you are out on your own. Safeguard does cross breed their vendors in REO and inspections from time to time, likely due to a shortage of contractors in that area. 

Typical occupancy checks require photos of the street view, front and sides of the house, address, utility meters, violations or safety issues and a reason why you believe the house is occupied or not. $40 per day X $6 is $240 minus fuel, miles on car, meals, etc. Maybe 6 hours/200 miles on the road if it is only urban or one or two counties and then a couple hours to upload. The Nat usually bills out these to the client @ $35+ per inspection for forwarding your work. That works out to about $1400 before they pay you. 

The interior inspections should pay a few bucks more, and are usually billed @ $50+ by the Nat. Not all companies are high volume and may only send you a handful every few weeks all over the map and turnaround time is normally 72 hours or less. You will still be expected to carry GL and E&O to cover items you may have missed.

That is about as positive as I can spin that. The reality of that business can be for another thread.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Safeguard offered eight dollars. But a whole different zone. The Zone that I've been servicing for four years is only paying three dollars.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Safeguard offered eight dollars. But a whole different zone. The Zone that I've been servicing for four years is only paying three dollars.



I don't care if they are right next door you CANNOT make a living at $3 a pop! These are being billed out at AT LEAST $25 so SCREWGUARD lives up to their name yet again!!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Safeguard offered eight dollars. But a whole different zone. The Zone that I've been servicing for four years is only paying three dollars.


Then the calculations I listed above can be halved. Most of the nationals providing volume inspections send them out usually twice per month. You may get a batch of 100 on the 5th, due on the 7th. However, they may continue to trickle in after the 5th, yet still due about the same time. I'm sure inspectors familiar with these companies know the feeling of driving out in the boondocks to get the out of the way PO Boxes and then coming home to find 1 or 2 more for that zone with nothing else in the area to offset the costs.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

No in the beginning there pay nine dollars inspection ,then they offered me the same inspections for three dollars so I turned it down. But now they offered me a different zone at eight dollars so I'm considering taking it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Depending on your area, I would encourage you to add the nationals you do inspections for to your resume, and submit bids to your local bank repo departments for maybe 60% of the prices your current clients are billing out. You could potentially make 3-4 times what you are now per inspection with much less effort and wear on your vehicles, and if the lenders in your area are like ours, would be ecstatic over what you would be giving them for that price.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have layed down the law. My remote areas get done 2X a month and anything else that trickles in later gets done on the next drop. We are currently doing 500-700 a month statewide. If they don't like it TOUGH! I CANNOT drive 100 miles round trip for 1 stinkin inspection but i will if i can pull 10-15 more along the way.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I have layed down the law. My remote areas get done 2X a month and anything else that trickles in later gets done on the next drop. We are currently doing 500-700 a month statewide. If they don't like it TOUGH! I CANNOT drive 100 miles round trip for 1 stinkin inspection but i will if i can pull 10-15 more along the way.



Laid


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

That's not enough money. All that running and wear and tear on your auto and don't forget uploading information. Again, it's another screw job. This is something "they" cannot do from their carpeted cubical. They rely on you.


----------



## Jddauzat (Nov 12, 2021)

honyocktrapper said:


> None. Basically all the same. They go by a pricing industry standard - you will fight it continually - and do it. Don't work for LPS. We stopped with them about a year ago. We were with them for 7 years did ALOT of work for them. In the beginning they were great and by the end there were so many i's to dot and too many t's to cross. Anything they could do to "get you". They were continually trying to steal our money. Stay away from them and their prices suck. Safeguard - haven't worked for but they have offered us their mow list, an after figuring all their 400 grass cuts: pricing, man power, fuel, repairs and off course my labor and hours of sitting in front a computer putting into in for them. We made NO MONEY. That is sad. We didn't do it. Didn't want to work that hard for nothing. Only to be left with bills for repair to the trucks due to all the miles we were putting on. I wish I could tell you there was a diamond out there but there isn't. You take your chance with all of them. Start with only taking a few work orders from them, see how they pay you on those and work up slowly-still no guarantee.


Safeguard does negotiate pricing on any line item. You have to understand that just because has a price sheet they can pay more than that. They pull dollars from other scope of work We have Always done well with Safeguard.
Initial cuts you can get lawn amount than you also bill for excessive leaves on the ground or limb or any debris yoh have to remove on exterior. 
It’s a billing item and you can enter that did that work with grass cut make a really big difference and if lawn is over 12 “ they will pay you additional on initial or any cut. 
If you are in the P&P business you will make more money than you think with them. Bit you do it all the repair work mainly.
If we do 20’work say In month. I have 2 other clients and with I’m doing let’s 75 work. Order a month. I make more wirh Safeguard with on 20 work orders much more.


----------



## philly apple (Feb 24, 2015)

safeguard is the absolute worst national , there is no other worst like sg. yes all others are very bad, and you need to learn how to work with high stressed employees with sg and others. they have very high turn overs. sg are trained from top to be ruthless, they train from top to remove the good humans behavior into bad humans, so the top is bad. when you talk to the desk worker at sg, you feel (and know) they are fighting with you to screw you on purpose, they will find any which way to charge you back multiple times even when there is proof. look, when i started with them many years ago, there was 5 vendors in 1 zone, and in less than 2 weeks i was the only one left, i had over 50 work orders in one day to complete in 3 days (50 work order is great), but they were all over the place, and you guys know their zones are huge. by the way, one wo was a grass cut, the grass was literally over 6 feet high on over an acre, so i called to place a bid, the girl at sf said i better do the 1 acre for $110, and i said no, she said they'll give it to another vendor, and i said You have no other vendor in this zone, she was quite, so i told her i am leaving sg. these guys are bad people. and the industry is getting worst with their pricing, so we are looking to move away. it is better to cut grass to the public (with no pics, no reports, no uploads, no arguuing, no waiting 45days, no ...) rather than to companies who don't beleive in humans. best of luck to all of us. God bless you all and your family, and stay good


----------

